# First Yard Haunt 2011



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Not sure how to embed this video, looked around.

Anyway, a quick video of my yard haunt this year. I'm looking forward to spending time in 2012 making it bigger and better.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't look now, but you have one serious spider infestation. Better call Orkin

Good job on your first haunt! Nice little graveyard, a few creepy creatures, and perfect ground-hugging fog. One question for you - what was the mechanism you used for getting those little ghosts to move up and down over the graveyard?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome looking yard.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty nice, really like your little ghosts.


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Definitely a great job. Curious about those ghosts too!


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for checking it out.

The ghosts move from a simple adaptation of the classic FCG.

It def sparked my interest building. I think I'll get a motor with a little more torque for next year.

Video with better shots and commentary.


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Pretty studly first haunt!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really great! I also love those ghosts. The night shots are great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting the ghost video, Nemesis. I love seeing how haunters take a basic design like this and turn it into something different and equally cool.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on everything. Love the ghosts!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice stuff Nemesis...................
Really liking the little ghost,,,great effect...good thing you didn't have wind that night.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice work, I liked the fencing and the ghosts as well.


----------



## robert padilla (Nov 9, 2011)

like everyone else i really liked the ghost movement! once the sun went down the lighting really looked great. great job on your haunt! you make us fellow haunters proud.....finally another has seen the light. spread the word we need more houses set up for halloween.....


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice. Love the ghosties. Look forward to seeing your work next year!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I like the ghosts too, and your lighting effects were nice as well. Overall great job


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Indeed! That adaptation for the ghosts looks great!


----------



## The Red Skull (Dec 23, 2010)

VERY nicely done... Great start, leaps ahead of other first year haunts, so I'm looking forward to seeing what you do next year!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Very impressive NemGen! Okay, I will go ahead and say it...I love the ghosts too....but I thought your lighting was very well done and your fog chiller was working great! Love the spiders....last year was my first year forte into spiders and I love them! I thought you did a great job on spreading the creep around your yard and I bet the TOT's loved your house! Can't wait to see what you've got up your sleeve for this year!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Great job. I live the ghosts, I bet the TOT's did too.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Very nice haunt!! And it's your first year?!

I especially loved the thing standing in front of the garage with the strobes... spooky stuff!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with the ghosts - and your yard looks great!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

wow fantastic job nemisis,your yard looks amazing,love the ghosts and your lighting was very well done,thanks for posting the ghost video!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job. I like the ghosts (thanks for the separate video) and the animated guy with the knife.


----------



## hauntusa (Jul 28, 2012)

*animated*

I like those animated items, anyone know where to get a motor from?


----------

